# Reliabilt Patio French Doors from Lowe's



## Southernese (Jun 30, 2011)

I am about to replace our exterior patio french doors. What I have now is what the builder put in 21 years ago. They have fairly significant leaks at the bottom and on the sides. In addition the dog scratched the glass up when she was a puppy and all across the bottom they are really cloudy from scratches. 

I am stunned at the difference in prices for new doors. I had Pella come and measure and they quoted me about $5000! I called a place that sells Anderson and they had about the same price for them. The ones at Lowe's are less than $400, and are energy star as well. I can't understand how much different these other doors can be. So do you really get what you pay for? If so, I'll never be able to afford to replace these doors! 

Is the reliabilt product "good enough"?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Skip the Pella---I like Anderson. To many problems with Pella.

Was that an installed price? That sounds quite high. Will you be installing the new doors?
If not go to a local lumber yard and ask someone for the name of a good carpenter who installs doors and trim.

Often the bigger outfits have a lot of overhead to cover in the price.--Just a thought.

I'm not familiar with that brand of door--sorry,--Mike--


----------



## Jessidog (Jun 21, 2011)

I replaced four sliding patio doors with French door units that I bought from Lowes over the past few years. The doors were manufactured by Jeld-Wen. Reliabilt may be a line made for Lowes, like Sears' Kenmore appliances that are actually made by Whirlpool, Maytag, etc.

The doors are wooden with a steel outer layer and the glass is LoE. Approximate cost as best I remember was $600 for a 6' unit (in stock), $1,200 for the 8 ft unit and a little over $2,000 for the 10 ft unit. I did the installation myself. I live in south Florida and the oldest installation is at least 5 years. I have had no problems and I feel they were a good value for the $.

David


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

From my experience, Reliabilt isn't. I also vote for Andersen, way too many service issues with Pella. And I agree that the price is VERY high. An Andersen Frenchwood(their best) will run about $2k, depending on options, figure $600-1000 for installation, depending on problems.


----------



## snippy (Jul 9, 2011)

I too am seeing a 'too good to be true' price on a relabilt 'french patio door' at lowes but my main issue is I can't find out if they are made in china or not.

Does anyone know where they are made?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

snippy said:


> I too am seeing a 'too good to be true' price on a relabilt 'french patio door' at lowes but my main issue is I can't find out if they are made in china or not.
> 
> Does anyone know where they are made?


It will be stamped on the door.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

My guess is, that when you received a quote on the Andersen, It was quoted as a Frenchwood with all the bells and whistles. 

The Frenchwood Series has a number of accessories and options that can drive the cost out the roof.

Your off-the-shelf steel patio door from the box store is a Ford Escort compared to a Lincoln Continental.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

I have installed a similar door from Home Depot made by Masonite - it was ~400 if I recall - have had not problems. Anderson and Pella I looked at - were better build doors of course, but I could not justify the difference in price.


----------

